# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Е. С. Индрадьюмна Свами на фестивале бхакти врикш в Москве

## Фёдор М.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. 
Е. С. Индрадьюмна Свами примет участие в фестивале бхакти врикш в Москве, который пройдет 12-14 июня.

----------

